

The Abolition of Work - tete
http://www.primitivism.com/abolition.htm

======
JacksonGariety
Really ought to be "The Abolition of Labor," for work is something we do
outside the basic human necessities in order to find fulfillment. Labor is the
unfortunate realities of being an organism that needs energy to survive.

